# 35 mm rangefinder cameras



## Antonio Bunt (Oct 29, 2010)

More than a collectible, I'm looking for a good, affordable 35 mm rangefinder camera as I'm coming back to film. I hope you can recommend me some models I can search over the web. Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2010)

CameraQuest Home Page

has LOADS of information on good,affordable rangefinder cameras that will not break the bank, and which can be bought and used and not diminish their collector value.


----------



## Antonio Bunt (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Derrel, I'll give a look!


----------



## white (Oct 29, 2010)

I love my Canonet QL17 GIII rangefinder. Granted it's not a Leica, and the focusing lever is a bit of a curiosity, but it's small, and I love the weight of it in my hands. The 40mm 1.7 lens is excellent.


----------



## compur (Oct 29, 2010)

Antonio Bunt said:


> More than a collectible, I'm looking for a good, affordable 35 mm rangefinder camera as I'm coming back to film. I hope you can recommend me some models I can search over the web. Thanks!



What price range?


----------



## Antonio Bunt (Nov 3, 2010)

Not more than 300 bucks.


----------



## compur (Nov 3, 2010)

The Bessa R can be had for about $300 with a lens if you search.  It is of 
recent manufacture, has an excellent viewfinder and accepts zillions of M39 
lenses made from the 1930s to the 2000s.


----------



## Antonio Bunt (Nov 4, 2010)

How about the Minox 35 line?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2010)

Antonio Bunt said:


> How about the Minox 35 line?



I dunno...I have a Bessa R and 35/50/75 kit with all the premium lenses of its era...35/1.7 Aspherical, 50 1.5 Nokton Aspherical, 75mm f/2.5 Color Heliar, body and lenses all in black, immaculate, all original boxes and caps...

Look that up price-wise and PM me with an offer, if you'd like. The Bessa-R is a nice, simple, lightweight,reliable rangefinder and this is in perfect order...rangefinder is dead on on all three lenses, all of which are cherry-picked samples...the 35/1.7 is amazing shot right toward the sun!


----------



## compur (Nov 4, 2010)

Antonio Bunt said:


> How about the Minox 35 line?



The Minox 35 models are not rangefinder cameras.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 5, 2010)

compur said:


> Antonio Bunt said:
> 
> 
> > How about the Minox 35 line?
> ...




And on top of that they're pretty unreliable after so many years in the market. Their simple shutters are prone to seizing up. Cute though...


----------



## white (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok, so I am seriously considering a Bessa. As I understand it, the "M" models are the fully mechanical ones, and the "A" ones are aperture priority, right? I'd prefer to get an M model. Anybody have suggestions for which models to look at, exactly? I always find the differences between models confusing.


----------



## compur (Nov 5, 2010)

The M models are mechanical (battery only used for meter) and the A 
models have an electronic shutter (so are fully battery-dependent).

See:
Voigtlander Bessa Chart

Both the M and A models accept Leica M-mount lenses and would probably 
put you over your $300 budget.

The earlier Bessa-R model (pictured above) accepts Leica screw-mount 
lenses.  This model was discontinued a few years ago but is available used
and, if you search, can be had for about $300 with a lens.  Used Leica 
screw mount lenses are available in large numbers as they've been 
produced since the 1930s by a number of manufacturers in Germany, Japan 
and the former Soviet Union.  The Soviet lenses are fairly low cost and
can be quite good.


----------



## brianfm (Nov 5, 2010)

I have the Bessa R2S which uses affordable Nikon mount lenses.  I think it's a great camera.


----------



## Antonio Bunt (Nov 5, 2010)

I found the Bessa design unappealing. I haven't found a good bargain yet anyway. So what is a Minox? Direct viewfinder?


----------



## usayit (Nov 5, 2010)

Other then Bessa and fixed lens rangefinders.... (affordable)
Other than Leica, Zeiss, and Nikon.... (expensive)

There is

contax G1 and G2 ...  Good prices because they are no longer in production. not m mount compatibke. Still pricey

Konica hexer... Prob the most feature rich m mount rangefinders

And the leica / minolta cl and cle.


Honestly, your best bet is the voigtlander Bessas.   Choose model wisely as this will also determine viewfinder magnification and frame lines.  Unless you go with a fixed lens rangefinders such as the canonets, these rangefinders are still pricey.   I personally would go with a Leica M2 or M3 depending on the frame lines but again..... expensive especially once you factor in most will require service/CLA by now.


----------



## compur (Nov 5, 2010)

Antonio Bunt said:


> So what is a Minox? Direct viewfinder?



The Minox 35s are zone focus or scale focus cameras.  You basically estimate 
the distance and set it and shoot.

I don't recommend the Minox 35 cameras.  They break very easily and are 
usually found in non-functional condition.


----------



## Antonio Bunt (Nov 5, 2010)

How about Rollei 35's?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 5, 2010)

I want the one Derrel offered up! Would look great next to my collection of vintage razors


----------



## compur (Nov 6, 2010)

Antonio Bunt said:


> How about Rollei 35's?



The Rollei 35 is a much more reliable choice than the Minox 35.


----------

